# Columbia, SC Support groups???



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone from the Columbia area in a support group or would like to be a part of a support group?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I used to live in Myrtle Beach. I would've liked to have become a participant. It's weird, I haven't seen anyone mention SC in their "location" yet. Hopefully we can round up a couple people in central SC for you.


----------



## bigk21 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would be interested in starting a social anxiety support group in Columbia!


----------

